# Recommended String Gauge for a 6 String 27" Scale Baritone in Drop G#?



## Krullnar (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 27" 6 string Squier Stagemaster SubSonic that I break out on occasion, and I want to try out a low tuning like drop G#. What do you think would be the lightest possible gauge I can get away with for the low G# without it being too loose?


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 15, 2010)

well what i have found is, for these kind of scenarios. i take a guitar of mine and find what strings feel best and at what tunings. 

then use a tension calculator to find out the tension of each string and at each tuning, once in know the tension in pounds, i put the tuning of the new guitar and put in the tension i desire and it will tell you what guage would be equal in tension. 

here's the calculator:

Guitar String Calculator

for instance i have found i like 19 lbs of tension on my low string. so if it's telling me to use a .60 when tuned to B and i want my low g# to have the same tension it's saying i should use a .71 guage

hope that helps bro


----------



## Winspear (Apr 15, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> well what i have found is, for these kind of scenarios. i take a guitar of mine and find what strings feel best and at what tunings.
> 
> then use a tension calculator to find out the tension of each string and at each tuning, once in know the tension in pounds, i put the tuning of the new guitar and put in the tension i desire and it will tell you what guage would be equal in tension.
> 
> ...



This. Brilliant method. Just put some music on so you can't hear your guitar, and tune it to whatever FEELS best. Find the tuning, find the tension, then find the strings for that tension at whichever tuning you desire.


----------



## alvaro (Apr 15, 2010)

I would never go lighter than a .065 with those specs, but i understand its a matter of personal taste. About 14/16lbs is enough for me, and i play fast rhythm metal guitar.


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 15, 2010)

alvaro said:


> I would never go lighter than a .065 . 14/16lbs is enough for me



but even at 16 pounds of tension, at 27" scale, you'd be using a .62 to get the tension you desire


----------



## warped (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm tuning my current LTD MHB400 27" 6 string to G# standard with a 0.064 for the G#. It handles it fine - I did have a 0.068 (Elixir baritone set) and thought it was a bit thick/heavy - I'm going to try a 0.066 as soon as I find someone who will sell me one..


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 16, 2010)

warped said:


> I'm going to try a 0.066 as soon as I find someone who will sell me one..



all you have to do is pick and choose my man. Ernie Ball Nickel Wound


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 16, 2010)

Hikky Z's String Assembler


----------



## alvaro (Apr 16, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> but even at 16 pounds of tension, at 27" scale, you'd be using a .62 to get the tension you desire



yes, but actually a .065 would deliver even proper tightness, from my experience and according to the above string tension calculator:



> len 27"
> 
> _A,,, .065" NW == 15.76#




(14 lbls is the VERY lower limit for my taste).


----------



## epoirier (Apr 17, 2010)

interesting thread!

I'm trying to use the calculator posted but I guess the browser is too old at my work to use it.

What do I need for my 6 strings Baritone Scale 27'' in Standard B E A D F# B

I want to go drop A, *A* E A D F# B

actual string set are D'Addario Nickel Wound Baritone Light 11-62

and the low B string NW062 as 24,5lbs

I want that same tension in drop A, so I was told by my luthier to change just the low string for a bigger guage and re-tune with it.

The D'Addario Nickel Wound Baritone Medium 11-68 use a 68 for low string.

would a NW068 keep the same 24,5lbs tension in A tuning?

if somebody is able to use the apps or have a suggestion... I can't use it for now...? thanks!


----------



## epoirier (Apr 17, 2010)

I found that my NW062 string is 18.1lbs in this chart? a NW070 would give the same tension! wow that's huge?!
it doesn't appear right in copy/paste but the chart is there:

http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf

Item# Unit Weight A G F E D C B' A'
NW054 .00053838 43.9 34.8 27.6 24.6 19.5 15.5 13.8 11.0
NW056 .00057598 46.9 37.2 29.5 26.3 20.9 16.6 14.8 11.7
NW059 .00064191 52.3 41.5 32.9 29.3 23.3 18.5 16.4 13.1
NW060 .00066542 54.2 43.0 34.1 30.4 24.1 19.2 17.1 13.5
NW062 .00070697 57.6 45.7 36.3 32.3 25.6 20.4 18.1 14.4
NW064 .00074984 61.1 48.5 38.5 34.3 27.2 21.6 19.2 15.3
NW066 .00079889 65.1 51.6 41.0 36.5 29.0 23.0 20.5 16.3
NW068 .00084614 68.9 54.7 43.4 38.7 30.7 24.4 21.7 17.2
NW070 .00089304 72.7 57.7 45.8 40.8 32.4 25.7 22.9 18.2
NW072 .00094124 76.7 60.8 48.3 43.0 34.1 27.1 24.1 19.2
NW074 .00098869 80.5 63.9 50.7 45.2 35.9 28.5 25.3 20.1
NW080 .00115011 93.7 74.4 59.0 52.6 41.7 33.1 29.5 23.4

I guess from the comments above, as long as I don't go under 16lbs it should be usable if I don't want to go with super huge low string.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 17, 2010)

I dunno what you guys consider light, but for standard tuning I use a .056 and Bb tuning I use a .059, and thats what I would consider light. In Bb (which I use most), thats about 14.7lbs of tension and works great for me.

Therefore if I were to use G#/Ab @ 27" I would go with a .062 or a .064 as the lightest possible set for me. Since the tuning is a bit lower than I normally would go, I'd probably opt for the .064 just to compensate a little bit. Like someone else said above, around 14-16lbs is good for a light set of lower strings... some people go even lighter, and bless 'em, but I really didn't like the tone/feel of my B-string until I went these size strings.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 18, 2010)

::

if i had a longer scale length i'd actually stick thicker strings on it the tone would be godly.

tone gets too muddy at B for my taste after .056 at 25.5" for my taste... and i actually prefer thick strings. granted this is a mahogany/maple cap bolt on

guys, randomness but does elixir make anything heavier for B yet? i want an .11-idk 62 set (not primarily doing 'standard metal' atm so its ok)


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 18, 2010)

epoirier said:


> interesting thread!
> 
> I'm trying to use the calculator posted but I guess the browser is too old at my work to use it.
> 
> ...



As far as the calculator above says, a .72 would equal in tension to A1
BUT 24.5lbs is a heavy pull. you can always go lighter, especially since you have a baritone scale.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 18, 2010)

A 7 string?


----------



## epoirier (Apr 18, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> As far as the calculator above says, a .72 would equal in tension to A1
> BUT 24.5lbs is a heavy pull. you can always go lighter, especially since you have a baritone scale.



in the EXL158 Baritone Guitar Light 13-62 string set specs (sorry, I'd put 11-62):

DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » EXL158 Baritone Guitar Light 13-62

it say the low B string is 24.5lbs?

and in the chart I posted above, the B' (I guess B' is the same low B? not sure) say 18,1lbs so wich one is right. I guess I should trust the chart to find a transition setup...? If it sounds right, I'm gonna try 0,070 to get the same tension. I was also planning to try a XL157 Bartione Guitar Medium 14-68 set but would force me to use a low A string of 0,074 to keep the same tension!

but I do mostly heavy rhythm(doom sludge grind stoner) and got lots of pick dust underneath the strings after a jam... I've snap 3 to 4 low E 0,046 strings...

and thanks for the comments and answers! I love that forum!


----------



## epoirier (Apr 18, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> A 7 string?



if you asked me?

It's a 6 strings baritone.


----------



## epoirier (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Hikky Z's String Assembler



Hey I finally got to try that apps and just want to say: It's AMAZING!

I can finally know what frequency is A1, 55Hz and confirm which string I need!

gives 20.4lbs for a B1 61,74Hz on a 0,062w in 27" scale, so a 0,070w will give the same in A1 55Hz.

So to answer the main question for a G# on 27" at 16,2lbs (the minimum) a 0,066 would do it...

but right now at drop A1, I'm supposed to have 16.1lbs and I find it to loose..so getting it at 20.3lbs would be better for me.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a six string baritone that I kept in G# and I played .60 for years.


----------



## epoirier (Apr 21, 2010)

I just installed a NW070 0,070 for my low A1 and it's the perfect matched with the rest of a Baritone light set 13-62.


----------

